# Riding Bus to Guadalajara Market



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

How would I go about riding the bus from Ajijic to the Guadalajara market and return(I don't even know what day the market is on)?

Thanks you very much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From the Ajijic bus station, just west of Colon, on the highway, take the Guadalajara Directo bus. It is the quickest one into Guadalajara's 'old bus station,' where you may catch a taxi to anywhere you wish. I assume by 'market' you might mean the 'Mercado San Juan de Dios' In Guadalajara Centro. It is open every day. If you mean a particular 'tianquis,' they exist in various neighborhoods throughout this huge metropolitan area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you mean the Tonala market it's Thursdays and Sundays but you'd have to take a second bus or taxi from the old bus station downtown


----------



## jdarbonne (Sep 2, 2009)

*Guadalajara Mercado*



sparks said:


> If you mean the Tonala market it's Thursdays and Sundays but you'd have to take a second bus or taxi from the old bus station downtown


I may be incorrect but it's my understanding that the Tonala affair on Thur and Mon is a giant tianquis...that may be entirely wrong. The large market in Guadalajara that I'm referring to is, I'm sure, the one RVGringo suggested, Mercado San Juan de Dios.

Any comments on the best parts of the mercado to visit - arts/crafts, jewelry, spices, etc. Are the prices good?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Prices are good, especially if you can bargain well in Spanish. Do visit all three floors, have lunch there and then explore some more. It is a fascinating place with all sorts of interesting things; including an occasional pick-pocket, so beware.
Mercado San Juan de Dios is named for that neighborhood and is also called Mercado Libertad.


----------

